# Hiya :)



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, I never know what to say on introductions I always kind of suck on these things.

So basics are my name is Gavin, live near Watford, hertfordshire UK. Have kept dwarf hamsters and gerbils in the past. Now looking to get a small group of mice and information on how to look after them. So far have found out that mice are like gold dust in herts and everywhere else requires me to drive. Which I cannot do as I don't drive LOL.

The name comes from my Fiancee love of Zombies and me telling her I was going write a story about mouse zombies LOL.

Well thats its for me... I said I sucked at these things hehe


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum!  
Just the idea of Mousezombies makes me smile :lol: I reckon you need to get writing!


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you Boggit for the kind welcome 

Looks like I'm going have to write some notes and plotlines for mousezombies .


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

What a fantastic name, bringing together both of your passions lol. I saw the name and thought what the!... but not i have read it it makes me smile lol.

Welcome to the forum you will find us all a happy if some what crazy bunch.

xx Sam xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

